# Unsure Please Help!!!



## Pigeon...Lover (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone!
The day before yesterday I saw a pigeon in my back garden that was trying to fly but it couldn't. I put it up in a tree but it was still in the same spot the next morning. I built a small house for it and i put some food (bread) and a shallow bowl of water in its cage, but its not eating. I'm not sure why it cant fly. The tail feathers are a bit weird, as they look like pieces of straw with one feather on the end. It fluffs up its feathers like its cold and breathes heavily. The droppings are watery green and I don't know how to help it! Please help!!
Yuz


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Yuz,

Thank you for caring for this pigeon. Please keep the bird safe and others will be along shortly to give you needed help. In the mean time, it would be good to place the bird in a safe place such as a cat carrier and give it heat from a source such as a heating pad.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

This poor pigeon is obviously very ill and will be at risk outside.

Please take it in, put it on a heat pad in a sheltered box. Keep it away from any other birds you may have.

Once it is warm prepare some rehydrating solution. You can make this at home by mixing 1 pint water with half a tablespoon of glucose and half a teaspoon of salt. Serve it at room temperature.

Examine it closely, see if there are any wounds, particularly under its wings.
Also check the inside of its mouth, cheesy growths could indicate canker. Also check its vent area to ensure that there is no pasting or lumps there.

The combination of poor feathering, poor health and watery poops could be a symptom of giardia, which is treated with Metronidazole. But the ill health and poops on their own could be indicative of any number of things including cocci, worms, virus and bacteria.

If there is nothing obvious like wounds or canker then I would get it to a vet. If that is impossible then I would give it a treatment for cocci and canker and a broad based antibiotic.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeon Lover

Are you in the UK? If so, please let me know where, we might be able to help with meds or care.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeon...Lover (Mar 21, 2005)

*thank you*

to all,
thank you for all your help but its too late. When i got home from work today I found it dead. Im very sad  but thank you anyway for all your help


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com*



Pigeon...Lover said:


> to all,
> thank you for all your help but its too late. When i got home from work today I found it dead. Im very sad  but thank you anyway for all your help


Many thanks for taking the time to help a sweet pigeon in need.
Sometimes their illnesses/injuries are to severe for them to recover, however, it's always a blessing when they have been given shelter, warmth & a loving hand, if only for a short time. 

Cindy


----------

